# Gravel Bike Wheel Build



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

OK, now that I own a disc brake gravel bike, I need a winter project - an extra wheel set for it!

Contemplating a build with disc rims that are similar in width to what I have which is 23mm internal. Pretty happy with those, but then again, I've only clocked 300 miles so far. They are WTB i23 STS  with Formula alloy hubs, 14g spokes (straight gauge) 32 spokes front and rear. 12mm thru-axle front, 12x142 thru-axle rear.  Six bolt disc.

I am considering the following rims for a build:

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/rims/mtb/cross-country/x-412/ 

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/rims/mtb/all-mountain/xm-401/ 

I see that the XM-401 requires PHR washers. Does anybody know about these?

I have not ruled out the H+ Son Hydra or the HED Belgium Plus even though they are a little narrower.

As far as hubs, I am leaning toward the White Industries XMR. I would really like to get Shimano, but they don't appear to make any 6-bolt disc hubs. 

I am thinking either DT Aero Comp or New Aero for spokes. I really don't care about aerodynamics and not too concerned about weight, but bladed spokes make building so much easier as windup can be immediately seen.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lombard said:


> I am thinking either DT Aero Comp or New Aero for spokes. I really don't care about aerodynamics and not too concerned about weight, but bladed spokes make building so much easier as windup can be immediately seen.
> 
> Thoughts?


Then go with the lesser cost "aero" spoke - the Sapim CX-Sprint, the poor-man's CX-Ray. I've been using them for a year maybe.

Sapim CX-Sprint


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Then go with the lesser cost "aero" spoke - the Sapim CX-Sprint, the poor-man's CX-Ray. I've been using them for a year maybe.
> 
> Sapim CX-Sprint


I think the Aero Comp is DT Swiss' equivalent to the Sapim CX-Sprint.

The Aero Lite is similar to the CX-Ray.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

If you don't mind a touch extra weight, you can always adapt centerlock to 6 bolt if you really want the Shimano hubs. It's the other way around you can't do. Opens up more options down the road.

If you plan to ever use a tire narrower than a 38-40 gravel tire, say maybe a 700x32 or even a 700x28 winter road tire, then having a set of rims with a smaller ID isn't a bad idea. I have a two sets myself, one a 24id one an 18id. My 700x32 CX tires get a squared off tread pattern on the larger rim that makes cornering a little less predictable than the more rounded shape they take on the 18id rim. Just something to consider.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Thanks RCB78! Looking further, Shimano uses a system called "E-thru". I'm not sure they will fit my frame and fork. See below:

All About Thru Axles - Fairwheel Bikes Blog


----------



## Texico (Aug 5, 2015)

Lombard said:


> Thanks RCB78! Looking further, Shimano uses a system called "E-thru". I'm not sure they will fit my frame and fork. See below:
> 
> All About Thru Axles - Fairwheel Bikes Blog


Shimano's E-thru system is just regarding the thru axle itself. Thru axle types are dependent on frame and fork, but are independent of the hub being used. This is why frames and forks come with their appropriate axles, but hubs come as a lone piece. As long as you get the hub with the correct OLD (e.g. 100mm vs 110mm for front or 142mm vs 148mm for rear) then you will be just fine.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Texico said:


> Shimano's E-thru system is just regarding the thru axle itself. Thru axle types are dependent on frame and fork, but are independent of the hub being used. This is why frames and forks come with their appropriate axles, but hubs come as a lone piece. As long as you get the hub with the correct OLD (e.g. 100mm vs 110mm for front or 142mm vs 148mm for rear) then you will be just fine.


Thanks for this info, Texico.


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

I have 2 sets of wheels with White Ind. CLD hubs, American Classic 101 rims, Sapim CX-ray spokes, and Schwalbe G-ones and do not find myself at much of a disadvantage when I'm on the road. They are light and fast.


----------

